# Antibodies



## LTomes (Feb 19, 2016)

My dr said he was testing my anti bodies. My results came back and he said that they showed being positive for having more of an aggressive Crohns.  I have done some research but still unsure of exactly what this is. Can anyone explain?


----------



## fuzzy butterfly (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi, from what I understand aggressive crohn's means that it attacks pretty hard and is more prone to relapse after surgery or remission. I could be wrong with this, so please ask your doctor to clarify it for you. 
Best wishes


----------



## theOcean (Feb 20, 2016)

What fuzzy butterfly said. I have a severe form of Crohn's, and need to have stronger medication to keep me in remission as a result.

That's really it! So just be careful if you flare, and talk to your GI to make sure that your treatment plan works best for you.


----------



## PrincessPaint (Apr 28, 2016)

I was told the same by my first GI. When I asked her what that meant, she said it's more "destructive" than symptomatic. BUT that is in my case and you should definitely ask your doctor to be clear about what that means. Sometimes they are not the best communicators. We expect a lot from our doctors.


----------



## tots (Sep 22, 2016)

I am a little late to the party here, I apologize!

Can you tell me what antibody markers you had done?

I just had some blood work done while getting a second opinion. It was the S Cerevisiae IGG and IGA. I have been on Remicade for one year. they were both high at 57.3 for the IGG and the IGA is 27.9 for my lab they fall in the Positive range. My original Dr is under the impression my diagnosis isn't really CD, thats a whole other issue, he has not seen these results yet. 


Thank you for any help you can give me!

Lauren


----------

